# Greyhound puppies & adults



## greytgreys (Nov 2, 2007)

Here are my greyhound family!!!!
































Daddy -








Molly Flandaers -








Molly Mac (mummy) -








Corrie (RIP) -


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

aw, lovely family!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

lovely piture bless them all


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice pic's


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww what cuties


----------



## willowboy (Nov 12, 2007)

bless them all your molly is the female version to my boy willow they have exact same colours apart from my willow been half whippet to. they all very cute.i love theses dogs,hate the thought of people just abandoning greyhounds i think they gorgeous,i got willow from a resuce place when he was 3year old he now 4 and ahalf.bless them you have great family.


----------



## Vixen (Nov 2, 2007)

greytgreys said:


> Here are my greyhound family!!!!
> [Daddy -


Typical dad!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice family you have there - they all look lovely


----------



## wilchil64 (Nov 15, 2007)

Ahhhhh, they're lovely! I had never seen greyhound pups before.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

awww there lovely cute pic's


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2007)

Oh - what a characters!


----------

